# The Zoidbergs



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Aww, thanks for sharing! I bet it's like magic to watch them move!


----------



## Locket (Jun 21, 2009)

Screech looks so human in the picture.


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Very pretty dogs! (are you a futurama fan?)


----------



## Alicia (Oct 23, 2009)

I have always loved that breed! They are beautiful to watch run!
Lucky you!!


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Very pretty dogs! (are you a futurama fan?)


lil bit.... lol 
I have been known to leave a room holding my hands like pinchers screaming "whoop-woo woo whoop" and kind of crab walking 

:wacko:


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Alicia said:


> I have always loved that breed! They are beautiful to watch run!
> Lucky you!!


They are really pretty when they are clean and trotting, but when they first get out of the car, or tear through the yard, its prety scary. 
the thing to remember with a herd of Borzoi is that if you try to move out of their way, you WILL be knocked down, you just kind of have to stand still and they will move out of your way at the last minute LOL 

They are fun, and even though they look like furry praying mantises, they are intimidating to strangers, which is nice LOL


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

LMAO! I'm glad I didn't pull that out of thin air, your Zoidbergs are much cuter.


----------

